# do what they did



## marlon (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone here learned to use thier qi like the taiji masters are said to have been able to?  Just wondering.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 9, 2007)

I am assuming that I don't understand the question here?

Perhap's a little elaborative explaination would help?


----------



## marlon (Jun 10, 2007)

project ch'i, radiant health, disrupt another's ch'i , healing, enlightenment, teach others to accomplish similar things.

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2007)

About as far as I get is a warm and tingly feeling.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> About as far as I get is a warm and tingly feeling.


I get that when my wife kisses me good morning.  I know what you mean though, Bob.  I don't see anything mystical about ch'i though.  For me it's more of a bio-mechanical thing.  Moving in such a way that energy is redirected and becomes useless to my attacker.  I have to say, though, that using ch'i for healing truly has me intrigued.  My accupuncturist has held her hands just a few inches above my back for a little while and I was able to feel warmth radiating in the area of my injury.  After the treatment my pain has been lessened.  I wonder sometimes if all of the modern gadgetry and such in our daily lives doesn't act as a block to some of the more esoteric aspects of what is referred to as ch'i.


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jun 11, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I wonder sometimes if all of the modern gadgetry and such in our daily lives doesn't act as a block to some of the more esoteric aspects of what is referred to as ch'i.



Not only all the modern gadgetry, but modern lifestyle.
The masters of old lived their arts, every day for many hours a day, they didnt have the 9 - 5 rat race and all the worries, work and stress of modern living to contend with.
Their lives were far simpler, less complex and with far more time on their hands.
They often worked outdoors, or lived close to nature, so if the weather was bad or it was Winter, they remained indoors, working at their arts with family and friends.
IMHO, many of the more mystical aspects of the arts have been lost, forgotten and often deliberatly excluded from many arts through the years, not to mention many years (almost 2 generations) of communist rule in mainland China.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 11, 2007)

> IMHO, many of the more mystical aspects of the arts have been lost, forgotten and often deliberately excluded from many arts through the years, not to mention many years (almost 2 generations) of communist rule in mainland China.


I tend to agree that many parts of the art may have been lost as man became more civilized.  Being close to nature and living a more primitive life may have needed a better natural understanding of oneself and the world as a whole.
I think that as man has become civilised he has forgotten to look inside himslef to find many things
I do feel that belief is a big part of doing some of the things mentioned before in this thread. Not just the person doing but the person on the receiving end also. I am not saying it is all about belief and that it dose not exist or will not work if one dose not believe, but I do fell that believing has much to do with it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 15, 2007)

> project ch'i, radiant health, disrupt another's ch'i , healing, enlightenment, teach others to accomplish similar things.


 
Yes I project Qi but not in the context of a Starwar film.
Yes I have radiant health.
I know how to disrupt someone's Qi and even take it(if you can give someone your Qi you can take theirs as well that is actually a secret practice and the method as well) 

Healing of course because the end result is radiant health which I can do for myself or others.

Enlightment is over rated lol 

Teaching others requires 1.people to want to learn 2. Accepting people as your student(not to much interest in the money more than the teaching)
3. Some people can only reach a certain level of accomplishment due to internal and external forces.

I do not think the mystical side has been lost recall many went underground  and the essence of the teachings are kept alive after all certain exercises may have been lost but for the most part it is intact.


----------



## marlon (Jun 25, 2007)

thank you.  how long have you been training and what do you feel has helped you progress the most?  I know that things are different for everyone and that many many years of instruction and practice is essential.

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2007)

marlon said:


> project ch'i, radiant health, disrupt another's ch'i , healing, enlightenment, teach others to accomplish similar things.
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


 
Which taiji masters are you talking about?


----------



## marlon (Jun 27, 2007)

none in particular.  There seems to have always been stories around, plus these things seem to be the promise of achievement in taiji chuan.

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2007)

marlon said:


> none in particular. There seems to have always been stories around, plus these things seem to be the promise of achievement in taiji chuan.
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon


 
You can become and stay healthy from practicing taiji and get healthier practicing taiji, as for projecting Qi, disrupting qi and/or healing others.

My taiji Sifu can heal others... but this is because he is a trained TCM doc and a Doc here in the US, beyond that I wouldn't know.

I am not saying that there are not some that may be able to do what you are asking about, Kwan Sai Hung maybe able to do some of it as far as living Taiji masters today, but I wouldn't know for sure and I tend not to believe much of claims or stories. But many of the stories you hear about old masters from old China are well lets just say a bit exaggerated. 

Some are exaggerated because the person that was watching what was happening or had himself knocked over by one of these old guys did not understand what really happened and other are exaggerated to make the person look better and gain students. 

Also IF this is possible it would take years and years of constant training. Just to get small circulation in qigong takes a while and large circulation takes longer so this stuff would take a REAL long time. Which is why I reference Sifu Kwan, he is a practicing Taoist, taiji, bagua Xingyi master and has been at this stuff for close to 80 years.

My Sifu can (and did last class) push me backwards 4 feet with little or no effort. But it has more to do with physics and a great ability to sense my force, find my center, redirect my force to up root me. It is taiji training...years of it...


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 27, 2007)

My teacher broke his back doing competition wushu when he was about 18 or so, and attributed his recovery to qi gong and TCM. Apparently the doctors' said he'd never do wushu again, but he's still going strong (i think he's in his late 30's or early 40's now)
There are also some senior students in the school who seem very impressive in their vitality, recovery time from injury etc.
As for me? Noooo.... not so much! In fact right now i feel pretty blobby. But then i'm rather off/on with the qi gong. Have to say though, i have noticed that my health has improved markedly since starting training 5 years ago... i guess it's a long game.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 27, 2007)

I was chatting last night with my brother Paul at the Guan and we were discussing 'amazing feats' performed by internal stylists.

For the most part, my experience has been that those same feats are simply tricks or good martial practice which is simply poorly understood and thereby 'mysterious'.

To paraphrase the immortal words of Han Solo "Theres no _mystical_ energy field guiding my destiny".

Qi is what Qi does.  Its as simple as that and not more complicated.

Regards,

Rob


----------

